# Great Dane Graphics & Graphic Elephants Inc.Take On Special Ops: Operation Screen Print Kit: Mission 1-Killer Black Shirts



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics and Graphic Elephants Inc. have launched Operation Screen Print (http://www.greatdanegraphics.com/banner-image/operation-screen-print-mission-1-killer-black-shirts), an educational series geared to provide comprehensive beyond-the-basics training in screen printing’s most challenging applications right in your own shop. Created by two of the industry’s best-known experts, the first “mission” is Killer Black Shirts. 

From creating the proper artwork to separating and printing positives to preparing screens and printing, you’ll be equipped with the know-how to successfully meet this specialized objective. Award-winning artists and screen printers Dane Clement and Lon Winters have pooled their more than 60 years of experience to put together a complete arsenal of tools for a thorough, multipronged training experience in a single package.

In addition to an illustrated, full-color, spiral-bound training book with step-by-step instructions and how-to information, the kit includes two DVDs with five hours of video tutorials covering every aspect of the process. It also contains five film separations of the tiger image and a printed sample to compare it to so you can practice what you’ve learned.

The Operation Screen Print training series has been developed specifically for screen printers, by screen printers. 

To learn more about Operation Screen Print and Great Dane Graphics’ other educational products, including T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel and Learning Photoshop training DVD visit www.greatdanegraphics.com; or call (800) 829-0836.


----------

